# Cancelled, renewed and altered TV shows of 2010



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2010)

As I appear to be someone who despite not actually watching TV does see more than a few TV shows this thread seemed fittting and now we are pretty much starting on the summer US* TV schedule I just thought I would start up a thread to discuss the various TV shows that got cancelled this time around.
I am stealing the list from http://tvseriesfinale.com/tv-show/2009-10-...canceled-15014/ and you will probably be wanting to add in a few others http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/02/14/bub...show-scorecard/ and http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/02/17/cab...ecard-ausiello/ so this may not even be complete for what has already been cancelled let alone what can/will be.

If you want to add what shows have been renewed or otherwise altered (new network, lower or higher budget, cast shifts and the like) or even spinoffs do so (new shows might be worth saving for a new thread elsewhere) and equally I would rather spare a discussion on anime for another thread if at all possible.

*while I say US feel free to discuss any English language shows (I dare say I have been enjoying some of the Canadian and Australian shows more than the US ones of late).

So cancelled
‘Til Death  (FOX)
10 Things I Hate About You (ABC Family)
24 (FOX)
Accidentally on Purpose
As the World Turns (CBS)
At the Movies (Syndicated)
The Beautiful Life (CW)
Ben 10: Alien Force (Cartoon Network)- new series Ben 10: Ultimate Alien replacing it.
Better Off Ted (ABC)
The Bill Engvall Show (TBS)
Bill Moyers Journal (PBS)
Blonde Charity Mafia (CW)
The Bonnie Hunt Show (syndicated)
Brotherhood (Showtime)
Brothers (FOX)
The Cleaner (A&E)
Cold Case
Defying Gravity (ABC)
Dollhouse (FOX)
Eastwick (ABC)
ECW (Syfy)
FlashForward (ABC)
Flight of the Conchords (HBO)
The Goode Family (ABC)
The Great American Road Trip (NBC)
Guiding Light (CBS)
Hank (ABC)
Head Case (Starz)
Here Come the Newlyweds (NBC)
Heroes (NBC)
The Hills (MTV)
I’m a Celebrity… Get Me Out of Here! (NBC)
The Jay Leno Show (NBC)
The Jeff Dunham Show (Comedy Central)
Joe Buck Live (HBO)
Jon & Kate Plus Eight (TLC)
Kings (NBC)
Law & Order (NBC)
Legend of the Seeker (Syndicated)
Lincoln Heights (ABC Family)
The Listener (NBC)
Lost (ABC)
Mental (FOX)
Mercy (NBC)
Miami Medical
Monk (USA)
More to Love (FOX)
Nip/Tuck (FX)
Numb3rs
Past Life (FOX)
The Philanthropist (NBC)
Raising the Bar (TNT)
Reno 911! (Comedy Central)
Rita Rocks (Lifetime)
Robin Hood (2006) (BBC)
Romantically Challenged (ABC)
Ruby & the Rockits (ABC Family)
The Sarah Silverman Program (Comedy Central)
Saving Grace (TNT)
Scrubs (ABC)
Sons of Tucson (FOX)
The Superstars (ABC)
Surviving Suburbia (ABC)
Three Rivers (CBS)
The Tonight Show with Conan O’Brien (NBC)
Trauma (NBC)
The Tudors (Showtime)
The Tyra Banks Show (CW)
Ugly Betty (ABC)



---------------------------------------------------
For one of the first times I am not actually broken up about anything really- the cleaner could have carried on a bit and I have yet to see the second series of Legend of the Seeker or finish the first (it is a backup TV show for me in case of something else taking a week off), all the others either concluded naturally for me or I stopped watching long ago.

Best news for me is "Burn Notice: Already renewed for a fourth, fifth, and sixth season."- one of the very few fiction shows I can watch over again within a month of watching it before. It is back in two weeks for the fourth series.

Going forward my great wish however is if any shows decide to use computers, electronics or technology in any form they at least run a script by someone who has seen/used a computer and is not afraid of them (choice link http://www.cracked.com/article_15229_5-thi...ers-can-do.html ) and avoid wikipedia if they are unable to find someone in that position- if nothing else firewalls can not be punched through by just trying harder, not all computers need to be/are hooked up to the internet/similar and have unfettered access to everything, why would you tie your lights/security/power into said network and a virus is not a magical thing that can run on all systems.


----------



## Hadrian (May 19, 2010)

For once I'm don't care about any going.  All have either outstayed their welcome or have never interested me.

Not sure what has been cancelled over here, I know Ashes To Ashes is done with the next episode but then that was always going to happen since series 2 was approved.


----------



## Sanderino (May 19, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> 24 (FOX)



What?! You mean the serie with Jack Bauer right?! But I loved that show.. How come?

Oh my god, even Scrub and Reno 911, I loved those shows.


----------



## luke_c (May 19, 2010)

Sad to see no more Heroes, especially after that ending... 

And I was hoping for a second season of Flashforward but meh.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 19, 2010)

I'm a little sad to see the end of Better Off Ted.  I've really enjoyed all 3 seasons.  Very funny and very smart show that took the piss out of corporations pretty well.

There's a couple on there that I won't miss now they're gone but could have quite happily watched another season.  Reno 911, Scrubs and Sarah Silverman being those shows!

Most of them I didn't watch or only caught a couple of episodes and really didn't enjoy.  I'm glad to see they've finally put Heroes out of it's misery.  Great first series, decent enough second series considering all that was going on at the time, but after that watching it was like pulling pubes slowly.  My sisters gonna be gutted at a few of the cancellations though.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2010)

Wouldn't Monk and Lost be considered "finished" instead of canceled?


----------



## R2DJ (May 19, 2010)

Sad to see Law and Order go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully Dick Wolf will carry on with the series (SVU and Criminal Intent are still going strong fortunately)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2010)

@Sonicslasher have you not seen how badly shows can be eeked out for syndication and whatnot over the years?

Re Law and Order- lost my interest long ago but there does appear to be a spinoff set in LA. That does however mean following the shield for me so not a good start.

@luke_c poking around the sites linked it seems talks are for a film to finish it all. Regarding flashforward- if they had written a one series show I reckon it could have been amazing but as it stands "meandering" is what I would call it.

edit:
I should have also mentioned a few networks have issued Autumn/fall schedules. Poke around those links to find them.


----------



## Psyfira (May 19, 2010)

I'm saddened by Numb3rs, but I haven't seen season 5 or 6 yet so I can't really call on whether its time has come or not.

Legend of the Seeker, I knew that one was going to go and I think that's the right decision. They never should've done season 2, they wrapped the story up so well in season 1 that it looks like the second season wasn't planned at all, they picked something out at the last minute to continue the story and it falls on its face. Admittedly it started well for a few episodes then it got kinda rubbish, the plot's all over the place. I have a friend who absolutely loves it though, so there's a few people out there that'll be sad to see it go. Personally, I think they should've started a brand new series in the fantasy genre instead of continuing the Seeker storyline, that could've been awesome. Sadly this cancellation will probably prevent them from doing that.


----------



## Am0s (May 20, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Monk and Lost be considered "finished" instead of canceled?
> 
> yes lost is deemed finnished not cancelled
> 
> ...



legend of the seeker there is hope for a 3rd season after tribune decided they wouldnt air a 3rd season.

my wife read the books and the first season well was based on the book wizards first rule, and the second season is their own writing, although I love the show and want it to go on, there is a massive fan base for this series and its failure is blamed on rubbish advertising and awareness of the show, fans are even trying to raise cash for a 3rd season, I read on google that seeker has a hope for a 3rd season 

source

update 
yeh I just read the ops link and bummer but we can hope


----------



## Rayder (May 20, 2010)

So glad to see ECW is leaving Syfy channel.  It was quite annoying to watch a show on sci-fi, then idiot wrestling comes on.  Never understood why ECW was even on Syfy in the first place.  Sci-fi and wrestling are almost like polar opposites.

I guess with wrestling, the science is the steroids, and the fiction is the fighting?

Kinda funny that in that huge list of shows getting canned, not one of them are shows I ever cared about.

Kinda surprised about that soap-opera "As The World Turns" ending.  My mom used to watch that show all the time when I was a kid.


----------



## pichon64 (May 20, 2010)

If you ask me which show should be cancelled: *Ghost Whisperer*. I'm sorry about *Cold Case* (nice music on each episode). *FlashForward* should have a proper ending.

*UPDATE:* Apparently *Ghost Whisperer* is coming to a end. Thanks God... 5 seasons were more than enough.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

At one point I had thought Dollhouse was cancelled after Season 1, so I'm not surprised that it won't get to Season 3. Never did watch it though.

Never watched FlashForward either, and that did start off with a lot of adverts, although obviously that wasn't quite enough.

Don't watch Heroes.

Shame about Law & Order, my mother watches that, though I only see bits if she's watching it; not too bothered.

Thank goodness Lost is finishing. Proud that I've never seen any episodes, and people were too fanatic about it.

Shame about Monk too; it's very enjoyable, but at least it's come to a natural end.

I knew Robin Hood had been cancelled, and seeing as:


Spoiler



most of the main characters died in the last episode anyway (and Maid Marian died at the end of Series 2; what the hell? She was hot)


it wasn't too surprising even back then when I found out.

I haven't seen the last series of the "proper" Scrubs, nor have I seen the travesty of Season 9, but I knew it wouldn't be the same without most of the leads, as they kept it running. At least the old episodes still have their charm.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 20, 2010)

As the World Turns is cancelled.

My ex is actually crying. Good shit. I lol'd.

Edit: Oh! And I'm so fucking glad Trauma is cancelled. What a fucking piece of garbage that shit was.


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2010)

Better Off Ted is/was a great show. Scrubs... well, that ended a with the original series, and this new one is shite. Glad that's done.

Sarah Silverman... i love everyone on that show, but the show never did anything for me. So, sorry for them, but yay for freeing up the time slot.

Honestly, the only one that i'm saddened about the canceling- Flight of the Conchords.
I've only REALLY watched the first season, but i fucking loved it. I need to catch up, but shit, that's an amazing funny show. too bad that one is done.

So... all in all, that's a very mediocre list that contains a LOT of shit tv, which i'm glad to see leave.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2010)

I know people are like "IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME HEROES ENDED", but I wish it didn't end on a cliffhanger. It was a nice cliffhanger too. Maybe they could just make like two two-hour movies to rap up the show or something like that.

Scrubs should've ended with JD leaving the show. The fact they kept milking it is sad. If anything, it should've ended and started some spin offs.

Nothing else I really know nor care about.


----------



## gisel213 (May 20, 2010)

Guiding Light was going downhill after Reva had a clone of herself terrorizing people.... along
with nearly all the actors being played by a completely different people every few weeks that
was pretty lame seriously what was the producers [email protected] smokin i aint had
nothing like that in a long time....


----------



## Ryupower (May 20, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> So glad to see ECW is leaving Syfy channel.  It was quite annoying to watch a show on sci-fi, then idiot wrestling comes on.  Never understood why ECW was even on Syfy in the first place.  Sci-fi and wrestling are almost like polar opposites.
> 
> I guess with wrestling, the science is the steroids, and the fiction is the fighting?
> 
> ...




well you will NOT like this
this fall Friday Night SmackDown is MOVING to Syfy channel (8pm-10pm EST)

Syfy Friday night show, will be a a different night or latter time


Ben 10 alien force, was NOT Cancelled, it came it an end
and is now
Ben 10 ultimate alien


----------



## Potticus (May 21, 2010)

Only show I ever really watched on that list was scrubs.
Will probably buy the dvd's


----------



## grubbymitts (May 21, 2010)

The first few episodes of Trauma were like Casualty on Acid (Casuality is a UK programme based around an emergency hospital, but really dull and British).  They should make the Tyler and Boone show, because those two characters were just brilliant.


----------



## fst312 (May 21, 2010)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Sad to see Law and Order go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only reason they are canceling law and order is because this fall starts law and order los angeles.


----------



## Costello (May 23, 2010)

they cancelled loads of my favorite shows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heroes, 24, Flashforward, Dollhouse, ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 24, 2010)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> The first few episodes of Trauma were like Casualty on Acid (Casuality is a UK programme based around an emergency hospital, but really dull and British).  They should make the Tyler and Boone show, because those two characters were just brilliant.


Oh heyyy, glad I'm not the only one to think so! 

I have an odd interest in medical dramas so I'm a bit sad that both of the new ones (Trauma and Mercy) were canceled.. I admit, they were a little rocky to start off with, but just when they started getting interesting :/

I like Heroes, but I think they dragged out the series too much.. Loved the first season, but not so much of the others.

FlashForward is an interesting show, but a lot of things don't make sense and the plot develops quite slowly so I think maybe people lost interest as the show went on. The mystery/thriller factor was fun while it lasted..


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2010)

Reno 911! was one of the shows I would occasionally watch on Comedy Central 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Never got to see the Jeff Dunham show, but I'm guessing I didn't miss out much, since I don't like his stand-up.


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2010)

How exactly was Ben 10 Cancelled . It turned into Ultimate Alien which is a new series


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2010)

@dgwillia that proviso was in the list before I cut it down to just the names of the shows. Probably should edit that back in at some point.


----------

